# Super Dust Deputy XL Free Shipping Offer



## dtsdig (Mar 18, 2015)

Good morning, fellas. I got an email this morning from Oneida Air Systems saying they are offering free shipping on the XL model until June 1st! This is what I have been waiting for to save $45 on shipping costs. Enjoy!


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

Many companies offer "free" standard shipping of any order over $50.00 USD through-out the year, but if it is your decision to buy now, then go for it, and keep the shipping charge for other "goodies". Be safe.


----------



## dtsdig (Mar 18, 2015)

dtsdig said:


> Good morning, fellas. I got an email this morning from Oneida Air Systems saying they are offering free shipping on the XL model until June 1st! This is what I have been waiting for to save $45 on shipping costs. Enjoy!


Oops, I meant to add, you need to use code "XLSHIP" for the offer.


----------



## dtsdig (Mar 18, 2015)

I put in my order yesterday so I wouldn't miss out on the offer. It should be here in a week or two, not that I will be able to do anything with it for a while still. Too many other projects going on to work on the "shop" space.:thumbdown:


----------



## Carl10 (Feb 3, 2017)

*Update on XL*

dtsdig,

I saw you bought a Super Duty XL (quite a while ago). I am considering one but wanted to know how your experience has been. Since it is larger I didn't know if it performed as well as the standard. I know they recommend at least 880CFM to operate correctly, so I was also interested in your system, Dust collector size, ducting size, etc. Are you happy with the performance?

Thanks,

Carl


----------



## dtsdig (Mar 18, 2015)

Carl10 said:


> dtsdig,
> 
> I saw you bought a Super Duty XL (quite a while ago). I am considering one but wanted to know how your experience has been. Since it is larger I didn't know if it performed as well as the standard. I know they recommend at least 880CFM to operate correctly, so I was also interested in your system, Dust collector size, ducting size, etc. Are you happy with the performance?
> 
> ...


Hi Carl, I wish I could provide you some useful information, but I can't. My dust deputy is still sitting in its original box in my garage and has never been hooked up. Right around August 2016, we decided we were going to start looking at houses and since then, things have been crazy. We'll be moving into a new place in April and hopefully I'll be able to get ductwork and a system set up for real.
My DC is a Grizzly G0548ZP 2 HP unit with a canister filter. I've used it a lot, just not with any more than one tool at a time and not with the dust deputy. It does have a 6" inlet which is why I bought the DD XL so that I could run 6" throughout the system with 4" drops to the tools.
I don't remember who, but there is a prominent member on here who also has the XL and has completed his system. Maybe he could provide you some info. Good luck!


----------

